# How Many P's In A 75 Gallon?



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

I will be getting them when they're babies, how many full grown? Also what kind do you recommend? I'm thinking about a black p but I'm not sure about just having one.


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

What kind were you thinking of getting?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

3-4 redbellies max.


----------



## native (Jul 27, 2011)

i would say max 5 red bellies but you will probably only have 3 left by the time there adults if you start out with 5


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

4 - 5 reds or 3 cariba, and/or 1 rhom (any kind as long as it is juvi size...







)


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Really 4-5? I have 2 now and I asked this question about a 55 and some of you guys said that's not big enough but fine for a ling time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

a 55G is a good starter tank for 3-4 juvies but a 75G is more suitable for life


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

that comes from the 55 only being 12" front to back, not so great for a fish that can realistically reach 12" length. Personally I would say 3 for a 75 once you hit 4 it seems you end up doing 2x weekly water changes instead of weekly due to nitrates(at least in my experience), though it can be done. But there is someone by me that has 25 reds in a 150 gallon, he is doing almost daily huge water changes, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Nzac said:


> that comes from the 55 only being 12" front to back, not so great for a fish that can realistically reach 12" length. Personally I would say 3 for a 75 once you hit 4 it seems you end up doing 2x weekly water changes instead of weekly due to nitrates(at least in my experience), though it can be done. But there is someone by me that has 25 reds in a 150 gallon, he is doing almost daily huge water changes, but to each their own I guess.


Wow! 25 in a 150!?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Up to 3 full grown Nattereris (Reds)... though you can keep 4-5 in there for a looong while...


----------

